# Tow bars to Chausson flash



## diana58

Hi Folks
We're new here and thinking of buying a chausson flash ?03 6 berth with bunks for the family. Can anyone tell be if it is possible to fit a tow bar to the chassis of these vans - we need to tow a trailer with canoe and teenage clobber! We've been warned by a motorhome friend that it isn't always possible with larger vans since the builders sometimes use the tow bar fitting bits of the chassis to support the rear floor.
Thanks for any help.
Diana

PS I know it will be long :wink:


----------



## finyar

Hi there,
We have a Flash '09 and while we don't have a towbar, I know for certain one can be fitted. After having a good look at my own it actually looks very straightforward and possibly easier than the one for the Fiat Ducato.

Hope this helps

Finyar


----------



## worzel

Hello from a wet North Devon.
I have a Chausson Allegro 96 4000kg 3 litre with a payload of 840 kg and i have just made a scooter /bike rack for it in Alloy, as far as i can see its very easy to fit a tow bar as i have used the same fixing holes in the chassis for my rack

BUT CHECK YOUR PAYLOAD FIRST.


There is a motorhome tow bar company in poole PWS and they are very good. (check web site) Tel 01202 746851 ask for David.

Good luck,

Mike.


----------



## Hire-n-Go

*Flash 03 towbar fitting*

Hi, if you look under the off side rear you will probably see the trailer electrics already installed. Cut the tie wrap and there should be enough to fit next to the towball. The towbar is generally bolted and welded in situ. I have seen this done on two vehicles, looks hairy but takes about 3 hours. Try a chap called Chris at RDH near Mansfield on M1, he'll be able to offer the best advice, although at RDH he has his own company and is an authorised Chausson repairer etc. Not sure of his number as he's just setting up his new workshop. If you call RDH they'll get him. Good Luck, Tracey\/


----------



## Jezport

I can also confirm that the towbar electrics are already there on a Flash 03


----------

